# GOW: USC vs. Memphis



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

vs.









Tuesday, December 4, 9:00pm,


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

im looking for oj to break out this game but memphis is just a better team


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I think this game is going to be a lot closer than people think. USC really challenges you on defense, and if Memphis is only beating Oklahoma by 10, you have to think that this game could go down to the last couple of possessions.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I agree, cool. Look at how well USC played Kansas. Both teams (Memphis & Kansas) have super athletic guys. This could be a really, really good game. Watch our for Davon Jefferson too. He's been playing well recently.


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

Rose is going off tonight book it


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

I should be watching Beasley right now, but I'm too lazy. I am gonna watch this game though. I think it'll be close but Memphis pulls it out in the end.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

man i wish flloyd would play a little bit more uptempo


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Memphis has so many offensive weapons

USC keeps getting the Tigers players in the air, then they flip some junk up instsead of drawing fouls. dumb.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

sloppy sloppy sloppy

nice finish by mayo to end the half. he was fouled too.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

wow mayo was fouled. whats up with rose? Its always been my biggest concern with him that he doesnt assert himself enough


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

gotta gice some cradit to mayo for rose's lack of scoring


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Hmmm the polls are about to change if this upset in the making goes through


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

texas as the #2 best team in the nation


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

True that, and I dont want anyone to ever question UNC's number 1 spot anymore. We actually win games on the road lol

And Mayo's D in this game has been excellent


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Well, I ranked Memphis #7 on Monday, anyways. You can certainly make a strong case for Kansas.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HB said:


> True that, and I dont want anyone to ever question UNC's number 1 spot anymore. We actually win games on the road lol


ya, those 30+ point wins of the Penn's of the nation remove all doubt as to who should be #1 :lol:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

That play right now was intense


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

holy cow, jefferson!!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

TM said:


> ya, those 30+ point wins of the Penn's of the nation remove all doubt as to who should be #1 :lol:


Lol I'd like to get into this one with ya, but dont wanna hijack the thread. Last I checked, Rupp and OSU's homecourts are formidable arenas. Have any of these so called number 1 to be's played in such formidable arenas.

BTW who is this Jefferson guy


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

simmer down. just another attempt to rile you up. i win.

davon jefferson. big time prospect.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I know your tactics TM :biggrin:

I dont think USC can keep this up. Way too many turnovers


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Davon Jefferson is almost 21 right? One and done.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Derrick Rose remind anyone else of Raymond Felton?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

How this Memphis team could be as pathetic as they are on the line, I'll never know. 59% for a top 10 team is embarrassing. It will be their undoing. Does Cal even practice FT's?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

doubt it. he's too busy practicing his magic offense that he thinks no one else in the country knows how to run. 

CDR can't buy one


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

HB said:


> Lol I'd like to get into this one with ya, but dont wanna hijack the thread. Last I checked, Rupp and OSU's homecourts are formidable arenas. Have any of these so called number 1 to be's played in such formidable arenas.
> 
> BTW who is this Jefferson guy


OSU's has two 20+ point losses and Kentucky lost at home to Gardner Webb, yet you're acting like these are gigantic wins. Those teams aren't that good.

Gosh, Duke playing on a neutral court to Marquette is tougher than that.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

^:biggrin:


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Major reason why I don't see Memphis making it to the Final 4. I don't believe in underclassmen leading a whole team to the national stage. I think its rare (Syracuse). On top of all that, they can't hit free throws. FTs are huge in college basketball, if you can't make them a three can easily tie a game.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Texas definitely has the biggest win of the year in upsetting UCLA in LA...I didn't go with them number 1 because UNC has held it's prominent position for a while now...shoot, since they won the national championship. If you didn't have any preseason rankings and didn't look at the past though and just on this season, Texas' resume is by far the best.

I along with Coop had Memphis outside the top 5, and tonight proved us right...they didn't look that good.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HKF said:


> Davon Jefferson is almost 21 right? One and done.


According to Scout he was supposed to graduate with the 2004 High School Class? Now he's a freshman with the USC Class of 2011? What the hell is going on here?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

coolpohle said:


> OSU's has two 20+ point losses and Kentucky lost at home to Gardner Webb, yet you're acting like these are gigantic wins. Those teams aren't that good.
> 
> Gosh, Duke playing on a neutral court to Marquette is tougher than that.


Lets see Duke go into Rupp Arena and blow the cats out. You think Marquette can beat UNC or give them a tough time for that matter?

Back to the game, not much else to say about Memphis' FT woes. Its pathetically bad


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

HB said:


> Lets see Duke go into Rupp Arena and blow the cats out. You think Marquette can beat UNC or give them a tough time for that matter?
> 
> Back to the game, not much else to say about Memphis' FT woes. Its pathetically bad


I'm not saying Marquette is better than UNC. I look at things in terms of spreads a lot of times, and this is a good time to do it:

UNC went off as an 8 point favorite @ Kentucky. There weren't that many people that thought it would be a close game.

Duke went off as a 4 point favorite over Marquette.

Translation: Duke's game was tougher, even though it was on a neutral court and UNC played on the road. Playing on the road is tougher, but not so much when the competition isn't that good. Kentucky's not good.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Rose and Mayo certainly looked like freshmen last night. After all the hype they had coming in, I'm mildly disappointed they haven't had a Durant-like devastating effect on opponents and the NCAAs.

Rose looked especially sloppy. He made some truly dumb decisions out there at times.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Rawse said:


> Rose and Mayo certainly looked like freshmen last night. After all the hype they had coming in, I'm mildly disappointed they haven't had a Durant-like devastating effect on opponents and the NCAAs.
> 
> Rose looked especially sloppy. He made some truly dumb decisions out there at times.


I just said this on the Bulls board, but after watching Beasley, Mayo, Rose, et al. The guys who seem to have the most NBA talent (sure NBA certified skills) are Eric Gordon and Jerryd Bayless, and yet both of those guys might be considered tweeners. However, Bayless IS a PG and they are both so quick and athletic it might not matter.

However if Rose and Mayo can't make jumpshots, then they are gonna take a long time becoming good pros. If this is the best they can do on a national stage, they should stay in school. Also something inside me keeps wondering if OJ Mayo is sandbagging games and not expending too much energy (in an effort to avoid injury during the year).


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

coolpohle said:


> I'm not saying Marquette is better than UNC. I look at things in terms of spreads a lot of times, and this is a good time to do it:
> 
> UNC went off as an 8 point favorite @ Kentucky. There weren't that many people that thought it would be a close game.
> 
> ...


I was shocked today that Duke is number 2 on Sagarin's list. I havent been giving them enough credit, their competition as been difficult too. Guess who is number 1?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Sagarin doesn't take into account everyone's strength of schedule I don't think, because if they did, Miami (OH) would have played the toughest schedule to date IMO.

They have played Louisville, Xavier, Southern Cal and Mississippi State already. They went 2-2 against that schedule and the USC and Louisville games were 4 and 3 point defeats too.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

HKF said:


> Also something inside me keeps wondering if OJ Mayo is sandbagging games and not expending too much energy (in an effort to avoid injury during the year).


I also got this impression but chalked it up to my own personal perception (read: could be complete BS) that he feels he's too good for this level and therefore isn't going to put in 100 percent.


----------



## Doomsday Device (May 23, 2006)

Nimreitz said:


> According to Scout he was supposed to graduate with the 2004 High School Class? Now he's a freshman with the USC Class of 2011? What the hell is going on here?


Jefferson was actually part of the Class of 2005 originally. He signed with UNLV at first but couldn't qualify academically so returned in 2005-06 for a prep year. He signed with USC in February of 2006 but around that time he was kicked off his prep school team for poor grades. As you'd expect he once again didn't make it into school. He spent last year then doing online and community college courses to boost his grades and enrolled in some summer classes at USC before finally being cleared by the NCAA to play in August. I don't think he's actually played organized basketball since being kicked off his prep team back in early 2006.

He turned 21 in November BTW. He probably should have gone to BYU as he would have fit in with all the old men coming back from their Mormon missions.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Doomsday Device said:


> Jefferson was actually part of the Class of 2005 originally. He signed with UNLV at first but couldn't qualify academically so returned in 2005-06 for a prep year. He signed with USC in February of 2006 but around that time he was kicked off his prep school team for poor grades. As you'd expect he once again didn't make it into school. He spent last year then doing online and community college courses to boost his grades and enrolled in some summer classes at USC before finally being cleared by the NCAA to play in August. I don't think he's actually played organized basketball since being kicked off his prep team back in early 2006.
> 
> He turned 21 in November BTW. He probably should have gone to BYU as he would have fit in with all the old men coming back from their Mormon missions.


In summary - Davon Jefferson: Good prospect; doesn't know his multiplication tables.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Rawse said:


> I also got this impression but chalked it up to my own personal perception (read: could be complete BS) that he feels he's too good for this level and therefore isn't going to put in 100 percent.


It could be he turns his game up come Pac-10 schedule time and NCAA (which would be a horrible RED FLAG) or maybe he is just overrated. Wouldn't be the first time a prospect who was hyped since they were an 8th grader didn't amount to much (Schea Cotton, Derek Caracter, Marvin Stone).


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HB said:


> I was shocked today that Duke is number 2 on Sagarin's list. I havent been giving them enough credit, their competition as been difficult too.


"Shocked?"  Illinois, Marquette, Wisconsin, Davidson. Stop looking at them through UNC glasses and I'll stop talking about them as a Duke fan.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

TM said:


> "Shocked?"  Illinois, Marquette, Wisconsin, Davidson. Stop looking at them through UNC glasses and I'll stop talking about them as a Duke fan.


I dont think any of those teams would give the top 3 teams problems either. Just didnt expect Duke to have the second strongest schedule in college ball at this point in time


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

That's because a lot of teams have played 2, maybe 3 really good games to go along with their 4-5 super cupcakes.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Rawse said:


> Rose and Mayo certainly looked like freshmen last night. After all the hype they had coming in, I'm mildly disappointed they haven't had a Durant-like devastating effect on opponents and the NCAAs.
> 
> Rose looked especially sloppy. He made some truly dumb decisions out there at times.



What bothers me more about Rose is his outside shooting, of course Jason Kidd was never any kind of outside shooter but I dont see Rose's game being in the same class as Kidd's. I asked the question is he more or less a Raymond Felton type player but never got an answer. Next time i'll ask an easier question.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I think he's a better shooter than Felton was _as a freshman_. Overall, I think you came up with a pretty good comparison, rainman.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

GU VS WSU tonight should be amazing.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

HKF said:


> Also something inside me keeps wondering if OJ Mayo is sandbagging games and not expending too much energy (in an effort to avoid injury during the year).


Yeah sometimes it looks like that. But I really think its usc style of play. They have that nba slow down offense with a team that could fast break. All the players basically sit around and pass it into the post and the guards come off of screens


----------

